# Tabs!! Which ones best!!



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Have one thats a Vista, its about worn out, really like it, can't find anymore like it anywhere, also have one thats nice, 3 layers with calves hair, has no name on it. What kind do most on here use, thanks, Dave


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I use a Wilson tab simply because their large fits my fingers perfectly. I don't need to trim anything off it. 

I have shot this type of tab since I started in 1991:darkbeer:


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

when is a tab worn out? my tab went 'bald' on the tip about 15 or 20 years back but it still works .


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

I recently tried a neet tab that was made with a plastic ribbed material, you can find them at the OVTE store in Nelsonville. Very slick and the backing is a double layered leather.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Bateman Tabs*

Go to http://www.ewbateman.com/ and check out Earl's tabs. He makes just about any type tab you could want. And the nice thing about buying a tab from Earl is that he will custom make it any way you want it. Even the thickness of the Cordovan leather face. And he will keep your information on file so any time you want a new one he can make it just like the one you had.

I have been shooting two of his Staput tabs with Cordovan face and leather back with spacer for about five years now, and I don't think I will ever wear them out. Earl's son, Earl Bateman IV (Bubba) shoots his on design, a Bubba tab that he made 15 years ago, and it is still going strong.

Robert


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm shooting a Bateman 2 under.

In the recent past, I was using a Cavalier calf hair, no finger spacer for 2 under, but as I've changed my anchor, due to the metal plate it became uncomfortable.
Otherwise, a very good tab also.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

I used to use calf hair tabs but now I perfer the neet super leather with the felt finger seperator. I do sew the felt seperator in with seving thread so it does not come loose and fall out like they tend to do.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*another for Batemqn*

Got the cordovan leather and it works great!


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

I like a NAM calf hair tab. I shoot one finger under. I take a left handed tab (3 layer) and trim it until it fits my index finger. I use 2 fingers to draw and drop one when full draw is reached. 

If Vista is still in business in CO. you can call those guys and ask for the closest dealer. They are good folks. I have purchased quite a bit from them in the past.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Bateman makes great tabs. I personally use a Neet that was discontinued about a fifteen years ago. Calf hair and very thin. When the three I had wore out, I called Neet and they kindly, but not necessarily cheaply made 20 of them special order. I should be OK for a long time to come.


----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*I've tried a few*

For the compound I like the plan-ol' Neet leather. I got away from the calf hair because eventually the hair would wear out and I felt could be inconsistent at the point of release. I thought the plastic was too slick in the summer and too stiff as it got cold. For my Gold Medalist I loved the new Cavalier design.

GregS


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I use the two finger, calf hair Neet model and really like it.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

+1 Neet all leather! Used calf hair for years, but like the all leather better.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I tried to find a new Vista one with calf hair, but they don't seem to be making them anymore, mine is bald but still shoots real good. Probably going to get a neet with the calf hair. Anyone know if Vista still makes them or not???


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I really like the standard Cavalier Cordovan leather tab. I know they're spendy but I can build and re-build them any way I want - thicker, thinner, rubber sweat block (not that I need that much up here, LOL), ledge, finger pinch spacer, etc. I've built them up thicker when my fingers were sore and thinner when they are calloused. I've had two of them for so long I've been thinking of having my name engraved on them. I use a Black Widow tab, very similar shape and design, for hunting so I don't have any metal on the tab. I saw somewhere the BW tab is now available with Cordovan leather, whooppeee!!!!! I also ordered the new Cavalier with non-metal plate and new type of superleather and will see how that shoots too.


----------



## arrowcrester (Jul 27, 2003)

Try a Saunders tab. Its made of Plastic that works whether wet or dry. It doesn't develop a crease/ridge like a leather tab will. It also has a slick surface (especially if you use a little baby or talc powder on it) that gives an almost frictionless release.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Neet No Pinch, Calf Hair. I have a broke-in spare in my pack, which I haven't needed in 3 years now. The only wear in the hair:wink: is where the nock set hits.


----------



## Grant Downunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Have been shooting with the Neet ribbed face tabs for 15 years. I cut them to suit myself but can not find any thing better to use. Tried lots but just keep going back to the ribbed face one.


----------



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

*Tabs*

hey dave......next time we are both over at the range you can try a couple of different ones that I have...I use a sauders pak tab and have a couple of calf hair tabs...


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dave, thanks, I actually found a Vista hanging on the wall at the shop, it was a large, Shane cut it down for me, it works great, see you at the range later on


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*tabs*

Try the pak tabs for hunting super fast release not affected by moisture or cold grreat tab system and CHEAP


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Big cypress;
A hair tab is worn out when you start plucking them out left consistently. Try a new one and see the difference. I shoot cavaliers with a spacer and calf hair, next to a Kant pinch they're the best around and easy to rebuild.
Frank


----------



## Buttermilk (Jan 4, 2007)

I personally prefer the Wilson Black Widow tab. I've been shooting them since 1996 and now on my second tab. Still use the first one, but it's getting a bit of wear on it.


----------

